# Blood Question



## pepopple (Aug 20, 2011)

In my introduction here I posted about this awesome old bar I've been living in. I was actually in looking for ways to make the place moreof a home that I came across StP.

Last night I threw together a bunch of squat candles to try to illuminate the place better than I had previously managed and FUCK ME! There is blood all over the place. Not rust stains. Blood. I fucked up my life a few years back and ended up spending a year in Iraq. I know pools of dry blood better than I would care to. It looked like some Texas Chainsaw Massacre kind of shit.

My DNA is on file with the Army. My fingerprints are on file for some minor shit. And now it's all over the place. Yeah probably just some twisted fifteen year old looking for a place to slice up kitties or something but I'm freaked out. Call the cops. Put as little doubt on myself as possible but also bring heat on the place... hell it's not like I want to go back anyway so...

I dunno. Opinions?


----------



## Menyun (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like you got 2 options.. leave and never go back (if they some how run you down or if you see on tv or somethin that your a person of interest you might wanna go pay the cops a visit) or you can just go down their and tell them what you told all of us... I doubt you'll get in trouble, if you do it'll be minor compared to what it could be if they just start looking for a fall guy. Theirs a good chance they already know about it if it is what you say it is... alot of times people will abandon places rather then deal with the pain of cleaning something like that up, even more so if they know exactly who's blood it is and its crazy expensive to have a clean up crew do it sense its blood. That and the cops sure as hell arn't gonna clean it up.... Not sure exactly what I'd do, guess it would depend on how bad it bothered me and how bad I wanted to stay in that place.


----------



## Puckett (Aug 20, 2011)

umm my only question is how are you just seeing it now? did you not look at the place in the daylight??


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 20, 2011)

camp somewhere close and case the place see who comes and goes. maybe its the actual owner dumping pigs blood to freak squatters and crackheads out prevent methlabs etc. ive poked a pvc pipe through mail slots and dumped in blood to freak buisness owners out before. do some sluthing. maybe it was just a bar fight ive seen blood like that in moshpits. maybe a fight club was there? look around for signs of activity drug use etc. maybe a suicidal person cut there and chickened out and got help. theres lots of reasons blood can show up. heres another fun thing to do with animal blood. wait till your drunken asshole neighbor comes home from bar hopping at 4 am. then throw some pig blood on the front of his car and a peice of torn shirt.


----------



## pepopple (Aug 20, 2011)

@Puckett - I first found it during the day time but the place has no windows except for a half pane in the front door, with a 2nd door right behind it. I've only used a head lamp and a handful of tea lights up until last night. Lesson learned there.

@acrata - The staged blood idea had crossed my mind. I was just a little too freaked when I posted this morning to really think it out that clearly. I like the idea of staking it out.


----------



## robbaked (Aug 28, 2011)

Get the fuck outta there. It'll look weird if someone does show up and you look all comfortable living around that. I would just split and not look back. If something does happen just tell them(cops)what you just told us. Maybe they will believe you?


----------

